# Problema KNetWorkManager: *econf failed [RISOLTO]

## jezet

Salve a tutti, oggi ho provato ad installare Knetworkmanager, perchè ho bisogno (purtroppo) di un programma con grafica...

ma dopo aver smascherato il pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.keywords, al momento dell'emersione ho ricevuto questo output appena conclusi gli arcinoti "checking for":

```
checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/modemmanager-0.4/work/ModemManager-0.4/config.log

 * ERROR: net-misc/modemmanager-0.4 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2338:  Called econf '--disable-more-warnings' '--with-udev-base-dir=/etc/udev/' '--disable-static' '--with-dist-version=0.4' '--with-pppd-plugin-dir=/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4' '--without-docs' '--with-polkit' '--without-tests'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-misc/modemmanager-0.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-misc/modemmanager-0.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/modemmanager-0.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/modemmanager-0.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/modemmanager-0.4/work/ModemManager-0.4'

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/modemmanager-0.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/modemmanager-0.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/modemmanager-0.4:

 * ERROR: net-misc/modemmanager-0.4 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2338:  Called econf '--disable-more-warnings' '--with-udev-base-dir=/etc/udev/' '--disable-static' '--with-dist-version=0.4' '--with-pppd-plugin-dir=/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4' '--without-docs' '--with-polkit' '--without-tests'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-misc/modemmanager-0.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-misc/modemmanager-0.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/modemmanager-0.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/modemmanager-0.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/modemmanager-0.4/work/ModemManager-0.4'

```

qualcuno può aiutarmi... non posso nemmeno darvi qualche indizio, poichè su Google non ho trovato niente di simile... Cmq se volete consigliarmi un altro programma per la gestione delle connessioni graficamente, sarà ben accetto, visto che sò che Knetworkmanager sarà a breve sostituito da un nuovo Applet...

Grazie in anticipo

ciaooo

EgLast edited by jezet on Tue Oct 26, 2010 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrl4n

```
If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-misc/modemmanager-0.4', 
```

Senza indicazioni, impossibile darti aiuto...posta quello che ti viene richiesto

----------

## xdarma

```
checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
```

Sembra che XML::Parser non sia installato.

----------

## jezet

```

# emerge --info =net-misc/modemmanager-0.4

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2250_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 25 Oct 2010 18:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch prelink protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dirac downloadorder dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode esd exif extras fam fbconf ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 java jpeg kde laptop lcms ldap libass libcaca libnotify live lm_sensors lzo mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png pnm policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime radio readline rtsp schroedinger sdl sensord session speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg svga sysfs tcpd teletext tga theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vidix vorbis wma-fixed x264 x86 xanim xcb xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib zoran" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

scusa non avevo letto! 

ciaooo e grazie

Eg

----------

## jezet

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
> ```
> ...

 

```
# eix xml-parser

[I] dev-perl/XML-Parser

     Available versions:  2.36 2.36-r1 ~2.40

     Installed versions:  2.36-r1(05:24:26 09/16/10)

     Homepage:            http://search.cpan.org/dist/XML-Parser/

     Description:         A Perl extension interface to James Clark's XML parser, expat

```

----------

## k01

dopo l'aggiornamento di perl hai dato perl-cleaner --all?

----------

## jezet

No, ho solo dato revdep-rebuild... Adesso provo e poi ti faccio sapere... 

grazie mille...

ciaoo

Eg

----------

## jezet

OK... il problema è risolto... adesso emerge non si blocca più... 

GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI...

Ciao

Eg

----------

